# Barbara Schöneberger Strapsträgerin ????



## Merlinbuster (28 Feb. 2013)

Beim betrachten der Bilder fielen mir die Abdrücke unter dem Rock auf. 
Da der Rock dort keinerlei Nähte oder so hat kann sich nur von innen etwas
durchdrücken.
Bei dem Bild wo sie mit erhobenem Arm winkt zieht sich der Abdruck über den ganzen Oberschenkel hin.
Also ich bin der Meinung das Sie Strapse darunter trägt.


----------



## Weltenbummler (28 Feb. 2013)

Barbara sieht wieder sehr sexy aus.


----------



## zyrion (28 Feb. 2013)

Top, die Babsi


----------



## GhostOne (28 Feb. 2013)

Stimme dir zu. Sieht verdächtig danach aus. Würde mich bei ihr auch nicht wundern.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 Feb. 2013)

Jop sind Strapse:thx:​


----------



## spacken (28 Feb. 2013)

nix drunter wär noch besser


----------



## asche1 (28 Feb. 2013)

Ob mit oder ohne strapse sie ist einfach klasse


----------



## Spezi30 (28 Feb. 2013)

nur warum sollte frau Strapse tragen, ohne dass Mann es wirklich sehen kann? Wo liegt der Sinn?


----------



## tomjones1a (28 Feb. 2013)

Die Antwort kann ich mit Beweis als "JA" beantworten...





Lecker Mädche ;-)


----------



## Ludger77 (28 Feb. 2013)

Is' doch egal, sah doch toll aus!!


----------



## solarmaster1 (28 Feb. 2013)

ich meine dass Barbara eine geborene Strapsträgerin ist, endlich mal wieder erwischt. Ciao solarmaster1


----------



## kk1705 (28 Feb. 2013)

Mit oder ohne ist egal, ein geiles Luder mit einer super Figur ist Sie so oder so.

Aber ja es sind welche.


----------



## Punisher (28 Feb. 2013)

klasse, danke


----------



## 4ever (28 Feb. 2013)

Sieht so aus Danke!


----------



## pappa (1 März 2013)

mir ist das völlig egal was sie drunter trägt (wir werden es eh nieh zu sehen kriegen) sie sieht einfach nur toll aus.


----------



## norijako (2 März 2013)

babara ist immer sehr sexy


----------



## willi1904 (7 März 2013)

:thumbup: SCHON TOLL DIE FRAU


----------



## nudel81 (7 März 2013)

Das wären schon end-lange Strapshalter meinste nich??? Auf jeden Fall sieht sie Klasse aus!!

Weiß man denn schon wann ihr TV-Comeback nach der Babypause sein soll?


----------



## MrCap (7 März 2013)

*Eine Frau mit sooo super sexy Beine trägt bestimmt auch gerne mal Halterlose oder Strapse :thumbup:
ich sehe es auf jeden Fall immer gerne, wenn Traumbabsi's leckere Beine zart bestrumpft sind !!!*  :thx:


----------



## Brick (9 März 2013)

ob sie strapse trägt ist doch zweitrangig es ist viel interesannter ob sie rasiert ist u ein höschen trägt


----------



## Kuhlmann (9 März 2013)

Würde man doch mal von dieser Power Frau mehr sehen....


----------



## powerranger1009 (9 März 2013)

prima erwischt, tolle Bilder


----------



## freerider (10 März 2013)

früher ja, aber in letzter Zeit wohl eher nicht mehr...


----------



## tompsi (12 März 2013)

tolle frau - danke


----------



## r1chard (12 März 2013)

immer schön


----------



## tomyly85 (17 März 2013)

sexy Babara


----------



## brucemuc (18 März 2013)

Egal ob Straps, Halterlose oder sonst was, Barbara is der Hammer


----------



## toby23 (23 März 2013)

ist einfach eine tolle Frau


----------



## Motor (24 März 2013)

Merlinbuster schrieb:


> Beim betrachten der fielen mir die Abdrücke unter dem Rock auf.
> Da der Rock dort keinerlei Nähte oder so hat kann sich nur von innen etwas
> durchdrücken.
> Bei dem Bild wo sie mit erhobenem Arm winkt zieht sich der Abdruck über den ganzen Oberschenkel hin.
> Also ich bin der Meinung das Sie Strapse darunter trägt.



ich denke ja auch,Dankeschön dafür


----------



## Heckisack (24 März 2013)

Well done, Mr Holmes! Macht Alles noch etwas mehr sexy wenn man sich vorstellt was da drunter ist..


----------



## ridi01 (24 März 2013)

ob Strapse oder nicht danke für sexy Barbara


----------



## puffer (24 März 2013)

absolute Traumfrau ob mit oder ohne, würde trotzdem gerna mal drunterschauen, danke für die Babsi-Bilder


----------



## Vanessa4 (24 März 2013)

Definitiv ja, würde ich sagen.

Danke für die tollen Bilder:thumbup:


----------



## Schmock20 (25 März 2013)

Einfach heiß!!! DANKE!


----------



## CoyoteUltra (25 März 2013)

danke für babsi


----------



## turnov (25 März 2013)

Was man lang geahnt hat, wird auf diesen Bildern mehr als bestätigt...Babsi ist ein geiles Strapsluder! :drip:
Was gäbe ich für ein heißes Dessous-Shooting mit einem der einschlägigen Magazine, à la Verona Pooth. :drip:


----------



## berniecook (27 März 2013)

Hallo, Deine Adleraugen...ich beneide Dich darum. Ganz klar, das sind Strapse. Würde sie mal gern ohne Rock in der Unterwäsche sehen wollen! Danke!


----------



## Schlumpfinchen (27 März 2013)

Heiss - egal ob mit oder ohne


----------



## mark lutz (27 März 2013)

feine bilder danke


----------



## oralintruder2002 (5 Apr. 2013)

Wohl eher nicht, schade. Seitlich würde man eher einen Abdruck vom Halter erkennen können als von vorne.


----------



## lukaslc (5 Apr. 2013)

Solche Bilder nimmt man dann doch mal dankend mit!


----------



## Gerd23 (20 Apr. 2013)

tolles outfit, scharfe frau.


----------



## Shootek (22 Apr. 2013)

Besten Dank für die tollen Bilder.


----------



## macintosh (25 Apr. 2013)

Amazing! Thank you! Very sexy.....


----------



## bloodylynx (3 Mai 2013)

Nice, Thx!


----------



## lettoz0 (4 Mai 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## taunusulle (5 Mai 2013)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## ursberger (11 Mai 2013)

*Wenn sie Strapse trägt, werden die, die sie zu sehen bekommen bestimmt nichts dagegen haben, oder ..?*


----------



## snowman2 (11 Mai 2013)

Great post!


----------



## ketzer2222 (21 Mai 2013)

hat sie doch mal zugeben, dass sie halterlose trägt.


----------



## rainspy (21 Mai 2013)

Gefällt!


----------



## crossbow (21 Mai 2013)

Sehr gut und sehr lecker


----------



## henno (26 Mai 2013)

Sie trägt öfters auch Korsetts und das zeigt doch das sie für Strumpfhalter auch offen ist.


----------



## hurhurhur (3 Juni 2013)

Es kann gut sein, dass sie Strapse trägt, denn

1. spielt sie seit Jahren mit ihrem pseudoverruchten Tittenimage, denn viel zu erzählen hat die hohle Nuss nicht. Da würde es passsen, die Zuschauer absichtlich die Strapse sehen zu lassen, damit "Frau im Spiegel" wieder was zu tuscheln hat.
2. trägt die Frau offensichtlich ein Mieder, mit dem sie krampfhaft ihre Fettpolster wegdrückt, Strumphose zum Mieder funktioniert nicht gut.
3. bei ihren fetten Kegelstelzen würden Halterlose eben nicht halten, da die einen so dicken Hintern hat.


----------



## navseal6 (3 Juni 2013)

Auf jeden Fall, danke für die Bilder!!!


----------



## Armenius (3 Juni 2013)

:thx:für super Babs


----------



## strapsrenate (18 Juni 2013)

davon müsste es mehr geben !!!!!!!:thx:


----------



## frechaberlieb1 (24 Juni 2013)

Beim betrachten der fielen mir die Abdrücke unter dem Rock auf. 
Da der Rock dort keinerlei Nähte oder so hat kann sich nur von innen etwas
durchdrücken.
Bei dem Bild wo sie mit erhobenem Arm winkt zieht sich der Abdruck über den ganzen Oberschenkel hin.
Also ich bin der Meinung das Sie Strapse darunter trägt.



sieht so aus, als ob sie halterlose drunter trägt.... auf jeden fall ein hammer foto


----------



## jens22 (11 Juli 2013)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> nur warum sollte frau Strapse tragen, ohne dass Mann es wirklich sehen kann? Wo liegt der Sinn?


Hallo,
frag mal Frauen, die welche tragen.
Es geht nicht nur ums sehen....

Zur Frage, ob es Strapse sind: das sind m. E. keine, denn die würden mehr auftragen. Dazu ist der Rock zu eng.
Meine Frau trägt oft welche, aber nie unter einem engen Rock, weil die zu sehr auftragen. Solche "dünnen" Clips gibts nicht.......wir wären dankbar, wenns die gäbe, denn dann würden Strapse auch unter Jeans oder engen Röcken funktionieren....

Aber: Barbara ist schon echt sexy


----------



## strapsrenate (15 Juli 2013)

Würde so gerne mehr Strapsbilder von Barbara sehen.Strapse sind doch das erotischte Kleidungsstück ,was es gibt


----------



## martinstegner2010 (16 Juli 2013)

schick  danke für den beitrag


----------



## markoho (16 Juli 2013)

Ja könnten welche sein! Danke!


----------



## michl (21 Sep. 2013)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## Maddog19 (6 Nov. 2013)

Leider gibts keine aktuelleren


----------



## suender50 (14 Nov. 2013)

möchte gern noch was sehen von babera


----------



## notarget71 (14 Nov. 2013)

bestimmt, steht ihr auch gut:thumbup:


----------



## ManuelJose (15 Nov. 2013)

extrem nice


----------



## iron man (15 Nov. 2013)

sehr scharf! dabke dafür.


----------



## peter.lustig (16 Nov. 2013)

Hammer die Barbara, Danke


----------



## Gaessje (16 Nov. 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder...Danke


----------



## Flyingman32 (21 Nov. 2013)

..mit oder ohne...einfach sexy!


----------



## Azra0815 (21 Nov. 2013)

Mit oder ohne...... ich find Babsi ziemlich heiss..danke für die Bilder


----------



## wonzy82 (21 Nov. 2013)

Danke für Babs!


----------



## Atware (25 Nov. 2013)

Prima in Szene gesetzt, die sexy Barbara! Vielen Dank!


----------



## HLF 16 (17 Jan. 2014)

Sehr Sexy Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## paulx2 (18 Jan. 2014)

Supergeil danke danke danke super und toll:WOW::thumbup::thx::angry:


----------



## Dodgeman (18 Jan. 2014)

Mit oder ohne Strapsen, jedenfalls ein hingucker:thx:


----------



## jensemann75 (18 Jan. 2014)

sie kann einfach alles tragen! ;-)


----------



## mehmet123 (18 Jan. 2014)

Babs ist echt mit die Geilste!


----------



## gsgsgs60 (19 Jan. 2014)

Es gibt mit Sicherheit noch viel mehr hohlere Nüsse als Barbara.


----------



## vitalic (20 Jan. 2014)

Vielen Dank für Babs!


----------



## GerryFF (12 Juni 2014)

bei den bildern glaub ich nicht. aber bei der moderation vom songcontest voriges jahr hat man deutlich strapsabdrücke gesehen


----------



## sebastian5611 (17 Juni 2014)

Denke auch das es Strapse sind!! Danke fürs hochladen!!


----------



## missile (19 Juni 2014)

Tolle Bilder. Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## dontim (12 Juli 2014)

wow, sehr gut beobachtet! könnte wsa dran sein =)


----------



## SergioRamos4 (26 Juli 2014)

Mit ddiesen Beinen kann sie sich es auf jeden Fall erlauben :thx:


----------



## ponkelkind (24 Aug. 2014)

das sind STRAPSE :thx:


----------



## bvbheino (11 Sep. 2014)

richtig geile frau.danke


----------



## Okocha9 (11 Sep. 2014)

Ob mit oder ohne Strapse, die Hupen sind Wahnsinn!


----------



## speltyboy (15 Sep. 2014)

mooie beelden


----------



## Maracaibo (15 Sep. 2014)

Ich denke schon!


----------



## 307898X2 (18 Sep. 2014)

schön wie eh und je:WOW:


----------



## massierer (3 März 2015)

tomjones1a schrieb:


> Die Antwort kann ich mit Beweis als "JA" beantworten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



barbara ist und bleibt ein sexy girl und super erotisch


----------



## sarakoeln (3 März 2015)

Sorry, ich erkenne da keine Strapse.


----------



## catherine02 (17 März 2015)

sehr schön Danke


----------



## schleicher (6 Juli 2015)

frauen die strapse tragen find ich geil


----------



## solarmaster1 (6 Juli 2015)

Es waren welche. Ich hab Barbara gefragt
ciao solarmaster1


----------



## Quade (25 Juli 2015)

Also das würde mich schon wundern, wenn das keine Strumpfhalter wären! Ein bisschen lang kommen sie mir vor.
Die Frage stellt sich bloß, ob sich die für die fast blickdichten Strümpfe auszahlen.
Aber ansonst - tolles Mädel, die Barbara!


----------



## jonesm (6 Aug. 2015)

Da ist wohl eher der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken... obwohl ich natürlich nichts dagegen hätte, wenn es Strapse wären. 

Das sie HL trägt haben wir ja gesehen.


----------



## jonesm (6 Aug. 2015)

Ah, da fällt mir ein, bei der Gottschalk Geburtstagsparty hat sie zumindest ein Korsett getragen. Das hat sogar meine Frau bestätigt und die kennt sich damit aus. ;-)


----------



## macaak (13 Sep. 2015)

danke sehr, Barbara Schöneberger ist der hammer!!


----------



## sebfar1318 (4 Jan. 2016)

thanks for this sexy pics


----------



## captainkorn2003 (5 Jan. 2016)

beeindruckend. für mich sind das halterlose. danke


----------



## zuki69 (5 Jan. 2016)

she is amazing

thanks


----------



## angus88 (7 Jan. 2016)

Wow, tolle Beine!


----------



## charly_h (1 Feb. 2016)

Schwere Kannen brauchen schweres Leder..


----------



## Skyrise09 (1 Feb. 2016)

Mir kommen sie ein bisschen lang dafür vor, aber das ist nicht ganz mein Fachgebiet, bin kein Strapsfan.

Auf jeden Fall danke für die Bilder, schön gesehen


----------

